# IBS Hospital/clinic in Europe anyone?



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am suffering from IBS-d for the past 15 years (I am 26 now). I have tried many pills to try to feel better (antidepressants, antispasmodic..) and many other things (Yoga, acupuncture, FODMAP diet, gluten free diet and so on). I also had 2 colonoscopies, radiographies... It's been 1 year and half I stopped Uni and any jobs to try to find something that can help me with my GI. I can't even have a job and I'm losing hope (I am currently trying few drops of Amitriptyline which helps my bowel to slow down).

Two days ago I had a terrible attack: I spent 2h30 sitting on the toilet with terrible abdominal cramps, diarrhoea, vomiting and I fainted (all at the same time). Additionally I was sweating so much and all my body was shaking (due to the vasovagal syncope my GI told me). I will have two questions:

Q1: I am living in France and unfortunately I know each country has its own medication with its own diagnostic. Do any of you know a clinic/hospital specialised in IBS treatment (no matter the cost) somewhere in the UK, Switzerland, Belgium, France, Ireland or anywhere else where I could find some help.

Q2: I am not currently working due to my bad IBS attacks and a general discomfort (anxiousness, abdominal cramps, gaz...). Is it possible to qualify for a disability due to severe IBS? How do you deal with IBS attacks at work? My GI told me not to tell anyone if I had a job interview but honestly I think it would me much better to tell the truth.

Anyway, any advices are welcome!

Thank you very much

Amaury


----------



## Peter_pega (Jan 20, 2018)

Same questions here ✌


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

You could try the Taymount Clinic in the UK.


----------

